# NOMOS Zürich Pictures



## fmattes (Nov 24, 2007)

NOMOS showed the new Zürich at Munichtime this weekend. Here are some pictures.










There is also a version with black dial




























The movement has a new finish with "black gold"










The size compared to my Tangomat



















This is my choice, the Zürich with whits dial an date, I cant wait until i get mine.


----------



## Wouter van Willigen (May 4, 2005)

Darn, now I have to clean all the drool from my computer!

All thumbs available up!!


----------



## BNF-CH (Nov 7, 2007)

Great to see some pictures!

In case it hasn't yet been mentioned, the Nomos german language website says that a GMT Zürich will be coming as well.


----------



## Ax (Feb 3, 2007)

BNF-CH said:


> GMT Zürich


Now THAT would be some thing I be looking forward to!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Very nice~Congrats! ;-)


----------



## jack jack (Feb 13, 2009)

...it works for me!


----------



## Arachnodactyly (Sep 16, 2008)

I like it too but i'm struggling a little with the proprtions of the lugs, being angular and kinda huge from the angle in the second pic. I do like it a lot though, just need to stare at it a little longer maybe. it's higher priced than the other Nomos', the case and the movement finish (the black gold) i guess bump up the cost compared to the Tangomat and Club. I'm waiting on my Club Auto date, which seems like a bargain at 1000 Euros less. The Zurich doesn't seem overpriced to me, it's still less than a GO Senator auto or Senator 60's, some other watches i lust after.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Arachnodactyly said:


> I like it too but i'm struggling a little with the proprtions of the lugs, being angular and kinda huge from the angle in the second pic. I do like it a lot though, just need to stare at it a little longer maybe. it's higher priced than the other Nomos', the case and the movement finish (the black gold) i guess bump up the cost compared to the Tangomat and Club. I'm waiting on my Club Auto date, which seems like a bargain at 1000 Euros less. The Zurich doesn't seem overpriced to me, it's still less than a GO Senator auto or Senator 60's, some other watches i lust after.


Those GO movements are still superior and justify the price difference.


----------



## Barrelfish (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't yet see this offered on Watchbuys so I am wondering where else it could be purchased? What is the price, USD?

I have been eyeing a Nomos for quite awhile and at some point, will pick one up. That being said, since I hadn't narrowed down my choice of model, this one is certainly at the top of the list.

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## Arachnodactyly (Sep 16, 2008)

stuffler said:


> Those GO movements are still superior and justify the price difference.


Absolutely! I would love somehing from GO myself, that's really what i'm looking towards. Actually, we've just been planning a trip to visit the nearest GO dealer. I love the Senator 60's chronograph. A Senator automatic or Navigator automatic is probably more like my range, and you're getting a lot of watch for the money there it seems. I really like the precise minute setting feature of the caliber 100, that really appeals to me.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Feb 10, 2007)

that is a wonderfully elegant piece. absolutely stunning. what is diameter, less crown?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

40mm


----------



## safi_cz (Dec 28, 2007)

From today trip to Nomos. Preparing third part of report - complement to previous two parts from last year.

They have a new production line for teeth wheels and other small tiny parts + lot of another new equipment.

Glass is slightly curved, it looks nice, but is very difficult to make photos. Case has eight pieces, each part of case is polished in separated way before case is assembled together.























































From left: Club automatic date, Tangomat date, Zürich date. Zürich has some parts of movement not rhodium plated but "black gold" plated.


----------



## Arachnodactyly (Sep 16, 2008)

Great shots! I like the black gold coating, it really adds something. 

I'm hoping to have my Club auto date tomorrow!


----------



## somon (Jan 27, 2008)

More pictures of the *Zürich*



















Somon
;-)


----------



## somon (Jan 27, 2008)

A again!!:-!:-d:-d


----------



## Matt2006 (Aug 28, 2006)

I like the new finishing on the movement, looks great and really makes the decorations stand out. I think as they make more larger sized watches they are going to have to come up with a new movement so that the sub dial is lower on the main dial. As it is now I think the sub dial is too far away from the edge of the dial on the non-date ones. At least with the date models it fills that gap so that it's not as noticable, but the non-date models just have a big blank area there :think: . You'd think they would have put a half-indice there or something. 

Overall though its a good looking watch!


----------



## rabul (May 8, 2009)

beautiful watch!


----------



## BNF-CH (Nov 7, 2007)

Very, very nice watch.

Nomos philosophy or not: their watches need antireflective coating... 2cents


----------



## safi_cz (Dec 28, 2007)

Another two pictures. Is it can be seen, lack of anti-reflextive coating makes crystall significant part of watch, nothing hidden and invisible.


----------



## gargamel (Dec 9, 2009)

Are there any updates about when this will be available in the U.S.? I've been considering the GO Senator, but I'm thinking I'll wait until I can try on the Zurich before I make any decisions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

It will probably need some time, wanted to try one on at an AD in Cologne last week. They had none....


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Does anyone know the lug to lug dimension of this Nomos Zurich? :thanks


----------

